#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  ONU

## wallaceuap

Olá!
Alguém poderia me ajudar, estou tendo problema com ONU Modelo: HG326UEG,
Faço as configurações padrões, e ela funciona durante o tempo que ficar conectado na internet.
Porém , se reiniciar o pc ela perde a conexão com a internet,
Só volta ao normal se tirar a fonte da tomada e colocar novamente.
Desde já agradeço!

----------


## ToqueTelKrug

Bom dia amigo, tentou atualizar o firmware? 

Tivemos vários problemas com esse modelo de ONU, migramos todas para as AN-5506-a (com porta giga) e AN-5506-b, problemas foram resolvidos, fazem bridge e PPPoE. Indico elas amigo.

----------


## wallaceuap

Bom dia!
sabe me informar onde encontro essa firmware?
Obrigado!

----------


## ToqueTelKrug

Nesse tópico ajuda amigo

https://under-linux.org/entry.php?b=4586

----------

